

Go Program Crazy Stone defeated Yoshio Ishida, a professional Go player - anielsen
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/03/the-electronic-holy-war.html

======
mark_l_watson
Interesting story. I spent a lot of free time in the late 1970s and early
1980s working on my Go playing program Honninbo Warrior (played poorly, but
was the first commercial Go playing product).

The new Monte Carlo search technique (used by Crazy Stone) basically blows all
previous approaches out of the water. I bought the "Championship Go" app for
my android phone, it uses Monte Carlo, and plays well.

